# music starts from pc when u enter the room?



## DuO (May 16, 2006)

hi all,
ive been cleaning up my little tech room and i want it to be very modern and new-age typeish.
my next project is to somehow rig something so that when i walk into the room my pc starts playing music. any idea on how i can do this?


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Should be pretty easy really. Mostly depends on whether the pc is on all the time or tured off, but the principle would be the same. No expert myself on the practicalites, but I would guess that an IR beanm (burglar alarm sort) could be set turn on the pc, or to trigger an event. Just a first thought, hope it goes somewhere


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can buy an X-10 computer interface and use one of their many IR motion detectors to signal the computer to do anything you like.


----------



## DuO (May 16, 2006)

yeah my comp is on pretty much all the time thanks for the starts


----------



## john1_witte (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all! My first post. Sounds like a neat idea!
I have a webcam that has a security feature that takes pictures or movie when there is motion. If you could set it to start your player instead of the cam recorder that my do the trick. I'll think on it, sounds cool...


----------

